# Flies !!!



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

It's portugal , there are flies I know. They drive me crazy , living next to a farm doesn't help much with farmer Giles spreading his muck.
Hubby and have resorted to having fly swatting competitions early evening out on the terrace to see how many we can swat !
What's your best remedy to get rid of the blighters ?
I use the spiral thingys, burn citronella, wiped my table with vinegar, hung bags of water with 5 cent coins in !
Anyone got any more ideas please ?
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The standard spiral light bulbs set vertically are very effective in attracting, trapping and killing them  we used the old fashioned sticky papers in shade on verandas, in kitchen we have a commercial fly attractor electric zapper rather than home versions, and little beats a fly swat only problem in our house they *must* match/compliment decor otherwise banned


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Raid fly spray works for me. 

We also have one of those blue light fly zappers but find the Raid can much more effective.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

RAID works for us too , only problem is that hubby gets overly enthusiastic when he sprays which finds me running outside for air , that stuff is toxic !
Fly swatting is not allowed on any glass surfaces in our house , I hate cleaning the doors and windows !
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah I bought the Karcher window cleaner because someone moaned about me messing up the nice clean glass


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Ah I bought the Karcher window cleaner because someone moaned about me messing up the nice clean glass


Great machine CM but who cleans the glass with the karcher after you mess it up ??!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's not allowed


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Love this thread re no swatting on glass haha 

We have a blue light electric thingy in the kitchen and a hand fly swot for those that don't follow the blue light plan. I always win when against flies  .... Mozzies however seem to have the upper hand against me!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plug in's seem to work well with mozzies at night, don't have much of a problem with them though just the odd ones but head straight for O/H rather than me


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our flies think RAID is FOOD 

and there are fly swatters and fly swatters!!! The more flexible the better

bought one of those cheap electric attractors/zappers ....chucked it in the bin....

Fly screens on doors and windows help in the house BUT I swear the blighter queue up and piggy back on the dogs to come in.

Thank God for old fashioned fly paper.!!!!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the can of fly-death aerosol in my hand, with just the right amount of preloaded pressure on the trigger to secure an instant kill. I sat still for what seemed like an eternity, but like all snipers know, patience, patience, patience will deliver the target. I remained utterly still, in my arm chair, beads of sweat forming from the anticipation of a satisfying kill. Taking slow breaths through my slightly open mouth, to enhance the chances of tuning my senses in to the location of the slightest buzz or the feel of a wing beat from my unsuspecting quarry, I pondered over whether I should 'double-tap' the victim with two short bursts or deliver a lengthy nuclear cloud of noxious gas.

Without warning, he arrived in to the kill zone, in to my killing house. Then...

The little git landed on top of my trigger finger, looked at me, rubbed his legs together and then ******ed off. I could clearly hear him laughing !


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> and there are fly swatters and fly swatters!!! The more flexible the better
> 
> bought one of those cheap electric attractors/zappers ....chucked it in the bin....


And there are electric swatters and electric swatters both looking like tennis racquets but...

The one from Jumbo had too fine a mesh and swatted flies away rather than allowing them to pass through to the zapping bit. Returned to shop and refunded.

The next one from the Chinese was 50 cents cheaper, had rechargeable batteries and does an excellent job. I still cannot work out though why they are kept hidden under the checkout like some illicit item rather than on display.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Our wee competitions are escalating !
We now go for " twofars " which means 2 flies in one swat !! ( sad I know but it's entertaining )
We live next to fields and farmer Giles spread his muck 2 days ago so flies are horrendous at the moment.
Question is....
Someone told us they should only spread during the rain and someone else says they have to dig it in within 24 hours , still stinks here !
Anyone know please ??


----------



## kskane (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't actually live in Portugal…yet…but flies are flies so had to post my best "no mess" method to get rid of the nasty things. Fill a spray bottle with isopropyl alcohol and shoot 'em down. No bug guts, no residue on the window. Works great! You can even spray them in mid flight.
Happy hunting!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

After a quick education on isopropyl alcohol on the internet don't think I'd touch it with a bargepole


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Arh, yes.. Good old C3H8O, a highly flammable solvent used primarily in cleaning computer / electronic parts. 

Best to spray the flies with it from an atomiser bottle whilst holding a lit match in front of the spray. The ultimate in fly killers, a home made flame thrower.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just what we need in Portugal a flame thrower that is


----------



## kskane (Aug 23, 2014)

To clarify, I mean rubbing alcohol not pure isopropyl alcohol. Its certainly a less toxic method than Raid.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

kskane said:


> To clarify, I mean rubbing alcohol not pure isopropyl alcohol. Its certainly a less toxic method than Raid.


But I want a flame thrower !!!:Cry:


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

So on average how many months of the year are flies or mosquitos a problem?


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

AidanMcK said:


> So on average how many months of the year are flies or mosquitos a problem?


I would imagine its dependant on where you live in Portugal.
We live on the outskirts of a village surrounded by farm land, which gets fertilised every few months. For a week or so after we are plagued with them.
I have just returned from a 5 day trip to cascais where there were very few flies and never saw or heard a mozzie ! ( coastal I guess is the reason )
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There not a problem just a nuisance


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I may have found the solution but will not be depriving 2 Bikes of his flamethrower just yet!

I came across a new weapon today, the Bug-A-Salt gun which is described on the website:

"The Bug-A-Salt Original Salt Gun is equipped to deal with your everyday household pests. The gun shoots a shotgun like spray of salt up to 3 ft. and kills flies on contact. The pop-up sight allows for easy targeting so anyone can use it. The Bug-A-Salt will allow you to rid your house of various bugs and have fun doing it!"

You can read more here but don't get too excited at all the fun you can have as it is not available in Portugal... Yet! The UK, France and Spain, yes but not dear old Portugal. I've offered to act as European distributor for them so watch this space.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy

That looks like the dog's doo dahs!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well OH interested but any other colour both clash with decor in every room


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Give it a few months and the Chinese shops will be full of 'em!


----------

